# Protech Fabrication's Downpipe



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

The following are photos of the 2.5 - 3" Protech Fabrication Downpipe to be used in conjunction with the Protech Log style manifold. The downpipe is compatable with the t3 hybrid series which includes the T3/60-1 (Shown) and the infamous T3T04E compressors. The downpipe can be constructed out of stainless steel, or mild steel (Coating is optional). It is welded together using the GTAW (Gas Tungsten Arc Welding) process, and it is flanged for either the Ballistic 4 bolt style or the older ford five bolt, V clamps are optional at an additional charge of approximately $75. The downpipe also comes with a 3x10" stainless flex tube, and O2 Bung and copper gasket. A wastegate dump tube is also optional. We have a full 3 inch DP available as well, both will be A/C Compatable. Price is $315 for both. EJOY!


----------

